# Goats that lay down on lead.



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

I've noticed a phenomena over the years involving goats on lead. I often put my front goat on lead to pick up the pace a little if I know we only have a short distance to go. Several times I've had the goat lay down in protest. This is from a goat who NEVER lays down unless we stop to take a break. Snap the lead on and try to get it to pick up the pace a little and they lay down. Obviously its a protest against the increase in pace. Just curious if any of you had experienced this as well.


----------



## Hasligrove (Dec 10, 2008)

The only time I had a goat lay down was when it was tired on the trail and he was off lead. I did need to stop but I made sure I got him right back up and on down the trail just a little more and then I stoped for a rest...on my terms. It was my fault and pushing the goat a bit to far. I've paid closer attention and never have had that happen again. (knock on wood!)

I do think that goats just protest the lead! My boys will drag their feet and I have to tug them along until I'm at a point I can let them off lead and they do great! If I need them to be on lead for a longer period (like walking down the road a ways) they drag their feet for awhile then give in and walk fine on lead but slower than their normal pace. Halters help.


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

My oldest, largest goat, who is 3 started dragging behind on walks when the 2 baby goats went along. It seemed like a jelous protest to me. I put my dog's pinch collar on him in addition to the halter. Like my dog, he walks beautifully with it on. The pinch collar just hangs there while we walk with lead on the halter. We have to walk several city blocks to get to the trail heads. 
IdahoNancy


----------



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

My goats both seem to be more sluggish on the lead. Off lead they sometimes stop to snack and then get too far behind and have to trot to catch up, but they are happier that way it seems. The newer goat is out of shape still and tires easily, or so I thought, but a little later he developed a cold so I think he was just starting to not feel well and I didn't know it. Poor guy. He also protested the pack-saddle twice, which he hadn't done before, acting like he was terrified of it. Again, I think he was just not feeling well, either that or he's pulling a fast one on his new owner. Only taken him on very short walks for some exercise without the saddle since, until he is completely over his respiratory stuff. I gave him an injection of antibiotics at the vets advice, which seemed to help, but not sure if I jumped the gun on that or not since he was still eating (except the day he refused peanuts, that's when I got really worried).


----------

